# Puzzle small or medium



## Kylie M

HELP ME PLEASE!!! I'm wanting a Small Tan Loewe Puzzle Bag and have been eyeing a few preloved but I'm really confused about Authenticity!! Can anyone explain to me about the logo (white or embossed) onto the leather??  Any assistance will be appreciated.  Also, anyone with this bag what size do you recommend Small or Medium. I'm 5'4.


----------



## crazybagfan

I guess the same questions might be asked numerous times here. I also see YouTube has good video showing both difference. I own a stone blue in medium few years ago and it’s still holding well now. But I always feel something is missing because I like it in tan color. Due to some reasons I bought the stone blue in Preloved last time. Ok now I decided to get a tan puzzle. But might need to sell my stone blue to sponsor this tan puzzle. However I’m not sure this time should I go for small size instead? Nowadays the trend is towards smaller bag so sometimes I feel my stone blue looks big on me (I’m just 157cm height). But of course medium size gives more room to keep stuff if I want to. And also medium maybe easier to access the bag in and out. For the owners that own both size, which size is your fav? I always tend to carry a lot of stuff in my bag but I’m also ok to downsize since latest trends is all small bag. I already changed my long wallet to compact small wallet nowadays. I would like to hear all your review and comment before I make my final decision. Thanks in advance ☺️


----------



## bagolicious

Don't go by *trends*. Buy the size handbag that you think is best for your own personal needs. I have a *puzzle* in small which works for me. Plus, most of the time, I also carry some type of small tote bag along with my small crossbody handbags since I can't get everything into one handbag. I like a smaller-sized crossbody as to be able to quickly get to items stored in my handbags that I need to get to the quickest.


----------



## rosewang924

I am also about your height and have medium puzzle in marine color.  I used to have small size but sold because of the opening, for me, it's very small and hard to get things in and out.  I love the medium, so easy to use, and you also don't have to worry about not having room for stuff in case you want to carry more.  I like to wear it crossbody and does not look big or bulky.   And I agree that you should not go with trends, because it's always changing.


----------



## rosewang924

Here is a picture of the medium worn crossbody.


----------



## earthygirl

crazybagfan said:


> I guess the same questions might be asked numerous times here. I also see YouTube has good video showing both difference. I own a stone blue in medium few years ago and it’s still holding well now. But I always feel something is missing because I like it in tan color. Due to some reasons I bought the stone blue in Preloved last time. Ok now I decided to get a tan puzzle. But might need to sell my stone blue to sponsor this tan puzzle. However I’m not sure this time should I go for small size instead? Nowadays the trend is towards smaller bag so sometimes I feel my stone blue looks big on me (I’m just 157cm height). But of course medium size gives more room to keep stuff if I want to. And also medium maybe easier to access the bag in and out. For the owners that own both size, which size is your fav? I always tend to carry a lot of stuff in my bag but I’m also ok to downsize since latest trends is all small bag. I already changed my long wallet to compact small wallet nowadays. I would like to hear all your review and comment before I make my final decision. Thanks in advance ☺


Get the small in tan! I tried the medium but found it too bulky and a lititle heavy. The tan puzzle in small is perfect!


----------



## Yinglin

I have both, in medium stone blue and small in tan. I would say for 99% of the people, the small size is the best way to go unless you love big bags, have a lot to carry with you and dont mind a heavier bag. Small is lighter, it still fits a lot and it looks the best in most body frames (this comes from someone who dislikes mini bags, who is stong bult and 5 feet 6 tall, 172 cm). I love both and that's why i have them both, but i would recommend the small size to most of the people.


----------



## Greentea

I love my small and the opening does not bother me. it fits everything I need


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I recently viewed the Medium closely and the Small on the shelf. I think I will actually go for the Large (I'm 5'1...) as the medium is a decent size when stuffed, but I prefer the slouchy look and in that case it will look a bit shorter... too small for my liking.


----------



## crazybagfan

I carried my medium stone blue to try comparing it with small tan in store today. The SA said my stone blue so nice. I feel like keeping but I can’t afford 2 bags  anyway thanks for all advice. My mind set with the small one in tan! I tried the small, it’s good and no issue for me to get in and out


----------



## despair

Have you considered pre-owned? Loewe products don't hold their value that well (although tan and caramel are harder to come by)...


----------



## chinsumo

I’m debating between both sizes, too. But I think a large flamenco will be my next purchase.

Took this pic of the small size in “Ocean” at Loewe. Such a stunning color.


----------



## Lillianlm

despair said:


> Have you considered pre-owned? Loewe products don't hold their value that well (although tan and caramel are harder to come by)...



TRR’s pricing for puzzle bags has gone up substantially over the last year. A pre-owned small puzzle bag in good condition used to sell for about $1400 USD. I’ve noticed that they are now listed at $2200, about $500 less than new. 

Other Loewe bags, like the Barcelona & Flamenco, have a much lower resale value.


----------



## despair

Lillianlm said:


> TRR’s pricing for puzzle bags has gone up substantially over the last year. A pre-owned small puzzle bag in good condition used to sell for about $1400 USD. I’ve noticed that they are now listed at $2200, about $500 less than new.
> 
> Other Loewe bags, like the Barcelona & Flamenco, have a much lower resale value.


I’ve seen pretty good prices on Vestiaire for puzzle bags


----------



## marceylove

CrackBerryCream said:


> I recently viewed the Medium closely and the Small on the shelf. I think I will actually go for the Large (I'm 5'1...) as the medium is a decent size when stuffed, but I prefer the slouchy look and in that case it will look a bit shorter... too small for my liking.



Did you finally get the large one? I'm looking at getting one in large and I'm 5'2". Not sure if the size is ok. I like carrying a lot of stuff with me day and night. Your input would be great. Thank you!


----------



## pestoisthebesto

I’m 5’1 and find that the small size puzzle fits me perfectly. It’s actually one of my roomier bags — I can fit my essentials, a kindle or small camera just fine. I think a medium might be more suited for someone on the taller side, like 5’8 or above.


----------

